# Self Portrait C&C



## Ballistics (Dec 15, 2011)

What do you think? 




DSC_8957 by Compressed Memories, on Flickr


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Dec 16, 2011)

It's a well done basic self portrait. 
However, I've found that the self portraits that give a little more insight to the self than the appearance of one's face are much more successful. Try experimenting with expressing different aspects of yourself or your life in your self portraits


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 16, 2011)

michaeljamesphoto said:


> It's a well done basic self portrait.
> However, I've found that the self portraits that give a little more insight to the self than the appearance of one's face are much more successful. Try experimenting with expressing different aspects of yourself or your life in your self portraits



I wasn't going for an environmental portrait, just a picture of my face hiding from the sun.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Dec 16, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> michaeljamesphoto said:
> 
> 
> > It's a well done basic self portrait.
> ...



Looks like you've achieved that then :thumbup:


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 16, 2011)

michaeljamesphoto said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > michaeljamesphoto said:
> ...



The story here is I really hate the sun lol.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 16, 2011)

Your nose is posterized and it makes it stand out too much


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 16, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> Your nose is posterized and it makes it stand out too much



Is that the right term? I was under the impression when something is posterized, the color isn't gradual so it looks like it was overly compressed.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 16, 2011)

well in this case the "Tone" is not gradual on your nose and it look posterized.

If you are happy with it, then it's fine


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 16, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> well in this case the "Tone" is not gradual on your nose and it look posterized.
> 
> If you are happy with it, then it's fine



Oh, you're talking about the hot spot. Yeah, it could benefit from being retouched. 

Usually when I hear posterized I think of this - http://alvinalexander.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/007-posterize.jpg?w=488&h=390


----------



## designerfoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I like it! I don't know if its me or the screen, but its slightly blurred.


----------



## Pau1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I would fire the guy that too the photo, its not very sharp.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2011)

If you had held a reflector just out of frame from below and slightly camera left, it would have given a more even light on your face and drawn out details in the shadow under the hood (your left ear).  A reflector would also add some catchlights in the eyes.  As is, the lighting looks as if you had a spotlight aimed at your nose, missing the eyes.  Typically, the eyes are the most important aspect of a portrait because they reveal the emotion behind the mask.

Self portraits are tough.  Keep at it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willis_927 (Dec 16, 2011)

You over brightened, and over sharpened the eyes. They look un-natural because most of the eye socket is in complete shadow, and then the eye balls are fairly bright.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 16, 2011)

Pau1 said:


> I would fire the guy that too the photo, its not very sharp.



Haha oh boy. I would fire the guy who told you what a self portrait is. Going through your post history, you would benefit from unplugging your keyboard and just reading for a little while. You seem to do a lot of nonsense critiquing that helps no one, yet your own work shows that you don't practice what you preach. You are in no position to be giving d-bag critiques with the stuff you post here. If you stopped posting all together, you would be doing this forum a great service.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 16, 2011)

designerfoo said:


> I like it! I don't know if its me or the screen, but its slightly blurred.



I was kind of going for a blurry dirty look. I don't know how to articulate it properly. Looks like I wasn't successful though loll.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 16, 2011)

kundalini said:


> If you had held a reflector just out of frame from below and slightly camera left, it would have given a more even light on your face and drawn out details in the shadow under the hood (your left ear).  A reflector would also add some catchlights in the eyes.  As is, the lighting looks as if you had a spotlight aimed at your nose, missing the eyes.  Typically, the eyes are the most important aspect of a portrait because they reveal the emotion behind the mask.
> 
> Self portraits are tough.  Keep at it.  Thanks for sharing.



What if I burned my face to match the light? You think that would help? My nose was peaking out of the hood.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 16, 2011)

I like it. I like the rustic grainy look you created and the way the hoody shadows your eyes. Very mysterious look.


----------



## designerfoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> designerfoo said:
> 
> 
> > I like it! I don't know if its me or the screen, but its slightly blurred.
> ...



Well not too late to do a redo! and I don't know if you are using a tripod or not, but I would suggest using a tripod and keeping the camera on a timer incase to donot have a cable release.  Helps alot!!


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 17, 2011)

designerfoo said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > designerfoo said:
> ...



It was on a tripod and I have a remote. This was my first attempt at an "artistic" self portrait but it sucks lol. I kind of achieved what I was trying to do, but it's not well received lol.


----------



## Sean1965 (Dec 17, 2011)

Dude I just think your ugly LOL


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 22, 2011)

Sean1965 said:


> Dude I just think your ugly LOL



LOL ok then.


----------

